# Salt shaker find



## bottlerocket (Nov 8, 2014)

I found today a salt shaker from I am guessing pre 1920 since that is what level I seem to be at in the dump.
It looks plated. On the underside there is "PAT APPL'D FOR-U.S.A." On one side and the "W B MTG CO 3103" on the other side.
It has some really cool engravings on the outside of the shaker. In its day I am sure it was an impressive looking piece. I imagine there was a matching pepper as well. Maybe I will find it some day.
We idling Brothers Manufacturing Co.
Here are some pictures.
The patina is really nice. I do not want to shine it up too much.
I am sure this would have more of a sentimental value than monetary but it does make a great conversation piece.


----------



## goodman1966 (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice, I like digging things other than bottles sometimes !


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 10, 2014)

It does look pretty neat. I found a pepper shaker myself, but never the salt. []


----------



## Btl_Dvr (Nov 11, 2014)

It first struck me as maybe a incense burner, from a church maybe?


----------



## Btl_Dvr (Nov 11, 2014)

Yea, I'm pretty sure it's an incense burner/holder. I believe there would of been an attachment point at the top for a chain.Jay


----------



## coreya (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd have to say salt / pepper shaker, W B MTG CO made bunches of different s&p shakers.


----------



## Btl_Dvr (Nov 11, 2014)

Seems they made incense burners too:http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-BRONZE-ART-DECO-INCENSE-BURNER-W-B-MFG-CO-WEIDLICH-BROS-607-/231386708954To me the holes are too far down the top for s/p. But maybe not?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't see much in the way of art nouveau or deco on that at all.[8|]


----------

